

Facebook begins testing ad-driven polls - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/27/facebook-begins-testing-ad-driven-polls/

======
physcab
This is probably a good idea. I can't remember when I last clicked on a
Facebook Ad.

Also, this is a little random, but why are Facebook Ads on the right (I know
it has been like this since they released the new version)? Don't most people
read from left to right? I've found that I notice Facebook Ads now far less
than I used to.

